# On day 14 of quitting*



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Two weeks ago I gave my last ride.

11,500 rides through hell!

I put an asterisk next to quitting as I only have enough money to last me till the end of the year.

My plan you ask?

Let's just say I have something interesting cooking with a business and hope to have answers by mid November as to take that asterisk off or have to climb back in the car to survive.

Will update!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Since you'r pretty vague about your little business venture it sounds like you are getting ready to be a Xanax distributor. Pill pushing doesn't have a long business lifecycle unless you'r a pharmacist.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Since you'r pretty vague about your little business venture it sounds like you are getting ready to be a Xanax distributor. Pill pushing doesn't have a long business lifecycle unless you'r a pharmacist.


I own a cannabis media startup that promotes rap shows.

Cannabis lifecycle is looking pretty good.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Two weeks ago I gave my last ride.
> 
> 11,500 rides through hell!
> 
> ...


HARVEST TIME EH ?

NOVEMBER ?


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Currently U have Zero Income ?
> Are u in mommy's basement eating her food watching her cable?


No I live in an 1800 1 BR apartment on edge of Seattle, have 5 figure biz budget, interest from many incubators and investors who want to reload my cash supply, but I prefer to retain the majority of the equity of my company till the time is right.



tohunt4me said:


> HARVEST TIME EH ?
> 
> NOVEMBER ?


I dont deal with harvest, just media coverage of cannabis businesses and events.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

you stopped driving uber to drive lyft ? major change for you


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> you stopped driving uber to drive lyft ? major change for you


No Lyft, no rideshare at this point, just focusing on my budding empire and hanging out on UP.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

TheKingofAnts said:


> No Lyft, no rideshare at this point, just focusing on my budding empire and hanging out on UP.


There must be better places to find inspiration and motivation for your entrepreneurial spirit.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Cassiopeia said:


> There must be better places to find inspiration and motivation for your entrepreneurial spirit.


 Been a member here almost five years why would I not hang in a place i really like.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Two weeks ago I gave my last ride.
> 
> 11,500 rides through hell!
> 
> ...


Good luck with your new venture.

All or nothing thinking usually never works out. I think you should keep driving a little bit and scale to how much money you need.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Good luck with your new venture.
> 
> All or nothing thinking usually never works out. I think you should keep driving a little bit and scale to how much money you need.


It's not all or nothing. I currently have a product going into stores during this period n if in 2020 I need to go back into car I can bootstrap like I have been on this project for the last three years, sell a piece to one of my internal investors or start one of the incubators that have interest in either Seattle or Colorado. Truthfully it's really hard for you to give decent advice with near zero info.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Two weeks ago I gave my last ride.
> 
> 11,500 rides through hell!
> 
> ...


If you make the chronic mistake of returning to Lying Lift, I'll personally beat the ant out of you.........


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> If you make the chronic mistake of returning to Lying Lift, I'll personally beat the ant out of you.........


No Lyft only Uber. And yes I've taken months off before n returned but this is first time I've had extensive options to not go down that road, but I keep Uber open as the deeper I get the less my sell out has to be.

And if I do go back may take u up on that beating.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Two weeks ago I gave my last ride.
> 
> 11,500 rides through hell!
> 
> ...


The economy is booming. You will be ok.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Good luck!! I'm finally out of doing this crap full time and am on Day 1 of freedom. Man it feels great!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TheKingofAnts said:


> No Lyft, no rideshare at this point, just focusing on my budding empire and hanging out on UP.


"Budding", I see what you did there!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 367133


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

The long awaited update! I've had to revert back to my original UP account, hope it survives.

It's now been around 65 days post Ubering. After 4.5 years of wrecking myself it will take time but I'm seeing massive weight loss, exercise discipline and solid diet change. I went from putting up to 200 miles a days on my car to an average of 2. My car is 20 months old n has 80k miles, I want to stop the bleeding and just walk as lucky as live in a downtown area.

My business is booming but have some serious cinching up to do. I launched a non-consumable product into 40 cannabis stores and the response has been amazing. Making sales and they are recurring monthly so every sale is great news.

Currently in the process of entering the news cycle for my states industry. This takes time and hope the magazine articles are out by January, with digital much sooner.

Working on angel and VC funding but not in hurry as have revenue and also a team of small ball investors that will bridge the gap.

Its not time to go buy the Ferrari and diamond studded cane today, but the time is coming and after 10 years of shoveling chit I'm gonna have some fun very soon.

There are downsides that I no longer sleep much. Stay up to 2/3 am and wake up at 6. Maybe a nap in there as work from home now, but my body and mind have gone on some sort of autopilot and all both want is to move forward and scale. Hopefully by end of year I can scale at will, but its delicate as one system crash can take the whole operation down.

Gonna be a beyond epic 2020, cannabis, travel, music, models and deep stacks of money all made possible after 12,000ish Uber rides that lead to a temporary loss of my body n soul.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Right on dude!


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Two weeks ago I gave my last ride.
> 
> 11,500 rides through hell!
> 
> ...


I hope your business goes well and you do not have to climb back into the car with these exploitive companies, I'm going on two months of being out of the gig and I feel more free than ever.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheKingofAnts said:


> No Lyft, no rideshare at this point, just focusing on my budding empire and hanging out on UP.


" Budding " Empire !

( see what He did There ???)


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Been a member here almost five years why would I not hang in a place i really like.


Looks like you will be back soon. Of course as a driver.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I salute you for quitting ride share driving, As long as you have a plan you're good, I been away from Uber/lyft for a good minute.



kevin92009 said:


> I hope your business goes well and you do not have to climb back into the car with these exploitive companies, I'm going on two months of being out of the gig and I feel more free than ever.


The longer you're away it gets better and better, Uber's exploitation of drivers is madness.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I am near a year, and the thought of driving a pax is a complete nightmare lol, you detox...and there is no chance you will go back after you get to a certain point, which is what most sane people do to begin with. Good riddance with this toxic gig.

Don't try to tell the other addicts, they are stuck in their confusion and addiction and need to find their own way.

Uber drivers have other qualities, they can be fun to chat with..just don't ever try and explain how ridiculous it is to be a driver.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> I salute you for quitting ride share driving, As long as you have a plan you're good, I been away from Uber/lyft for a good minute.
> 
> 
> The longer you're away it gets better and better, Uber's exploitation of drivers is madness.


thank you , i totally agree with you !


----------

